# Any L.I. AZers MTB localy?



## twinplanx (May 25, 2009)

I just picked up a bike recently from a friend of mine, nothing fancy, no suspension.  Wondering if anyone down here(Long Island) rides?  I need something to do when there is no surf. I've ridden some of the trail over in Rocky Point, it's not to far from where I live.  Anyplace else good to ride?:flag:


----------



## Greg (May 25, 2009)

Good luck hooking up with a local crew. Having a few guys to ride with regularly helps to keep you motivated and the passion in the forefront.


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 15, 2009)

Incidentally(and because I didn't see the other thread), I've found a decent section of trail that I can access from my door.  There's a multi-use trail down the road from my place that leads to the bay. The main part is wide and flat, but I found a little spur that reminds me of Endor.


----------

